# K3B hängt sich beim Start auf

## Battlestar Gentoo

Hallo,

ich weiß zwar nicht welche Ursache es plötzlich hat, aber gestern, als ich etwas brennen wollte, bemerkte ich, dass ich K3B nicht mehr starten kann. Ich kann mich auch nicht erinnern, dass ich von den Backends ein Update gemacht hätte. 

Es kommt zwar der Splash-Screen, und die Ladeanzeige läuft bis zum "Erkennen von Laufwerken", und dann hängt sich K3B so extrem auf, dass nur mehr ein Neustart hilft. In der Prozesstabelle steht ein "D" beim Status, und ein "killall -9 k3b" bzw Prozessnummer hilft auch nicht mehr. Den Brenner reagiert nach diesem Hänger auch nicht mehr. (Eject-Knopf reagiert nicht)  Erst wieder nach dem Neustart. 

Wechsle ich die Oberfläche und kehre zur Oberfläche mit K3B zurück, sieht man anstatt des Splash-Screens nur noch eine weiße Fläche, die sich nicht wegmachen lässt. In Xfce funktionierte dann das untere Menü-Panel auch nicht mehr (es war verschwunden), bis ich das Verzeichnis ".cache" im Home-Verzeichnis löschte. 

Am Brenner liegt es nicht, da er unter Windows funktioniert. Ausgefallene Fehlermeldungen gibt es nicht. Es erscheinen zwar ein paar Meldungen, wenn ich K3b ausder Konsole starte, aber das war bei diesem Programm vorher auch schon so. 

Was kann ich tun?

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

Ich versuchte nun auch einen Schuss ins Blaue und habe cdrdao durch cdrkit ausgetauscht, aber es half ebenfalls nichts...

----------

## toralf

Starte doch mal k3b auf der Kommandozeile. Davon abgesehen - ich verwende Version 1.0.2, die läuft recht problemlos bei mir.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Welche Version von k3b?

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

Ich starte K3b immer aus der Kommandozeile, da man laut Programm Root-Rechte verwenden soll.

Version ist:

Qt: 3.3.8

KDE: 3.5.5

K3b: 0.12.17

----------

## flammenflitzer

Du mußt den Einrichtungsdialog als root ausführen oder manuell die Rechte von cdrecord etc. ändern.Sonst als user brennen.

----------

## _eckobar_

was siehst du an ausgaben auf der konsole (fehlermeldungen,....)? wie startest du von der konsole? alternative wäre auch noch 

```
kdesu k3b
```

, wenn du k3b unter root rechten laufen lassen möchtest.

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

So, ich installierte nun k3b 1.0.3.

Davor reinstallierte ich "transcode", da dvdread bzw libdvdread in den USE-Flags nicht gesetzt war.

Das ganze bringt nichts. K3B crasht noch immer! Genau der gleiche Mist wie vorher. Dabei kommen folgende Meldungen in der Konsole:

```
root@gentoo markus # k3b

DCOPClient::attachInternal. Attach failed Could not open network socket

DCOPClient::attachInternal. Attach failed Could not open network socket

Link points to "/tmp/ksocket-root"

Session management error: Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authenti              cation protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed

kbuildsycoca running...

Reusing existing ksycoca

kio (KSycoca): ERROR: No database available!

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/bluefish.desktop' specifies unde              fined mimetype/servicetype 'text/x-javascript'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/bluefish.desktop' specifies unde              fined mimetype/servicetype 'text/x-python'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/bluefish.desktop' specifies unde              fined mimetype/servicetype 'text/x-perl'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/bluefish.desktop' specifies unde              fined mimetype/servicetype 'application/bluefish-project'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/bluefish.desktop' specifies unde              fined mimetype/servicetype 'text/x-php'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/bluefish.desktop' specifies unde              fined mimetype/servicetype 'application/x-cgi'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/bluefish.desktop' specifies unde              fined mimetype/servicetype 'text/mathml'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/bluefish.desktop' specifies unde              fined mimetype/servicetype 'text/x-dtd'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/bluefish.desktop' specifies unde              fined mimetype/servicetype 'text/x-sql'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/AdobeReader.desktop' specifies u              ndefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/vnd.fdf'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/AdobeReader.desktop' specifies u              ndefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/vnd.adobe.pdx'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/AdobeReader.desktop' specifies u              ndefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/vnd.adobe.xdp+xml'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/AdobeReader.desktop' specifies u              ndefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/vnd.adobe.xfdf'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/gvim.desktop' specifies undefine              d mimetype/servicetype 'text/htmlh'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/gvim.desktop' specifies undefine              d mimetype/servicetype 'text/x-authors'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/gvim.desktop' specifies undefine              d mimetype/servicetype 'text/x-copying'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/gvim.desktop' specifies undefine              d mimetype/servicetype 'text/x-credits'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/gvim.desktop' specifies undefine              d mimetype/servicetype 'text/x-csharp'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/gvim.desktop' specifies undefine              d mimetype/servicetype 'text/x-dtd'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/gvim.desktop' specifies undefine              d mimetype/servicetype 'text/x-fortran'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/gvim.desktop' specifies undefine              d mimetype/servicetype 'text/x-gettext-translation-template'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/gvim.desktop' specifies undefine              d mimetype/servicetype 'text/x-gettext-translation'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/gvim.desktop' specifies undefine              d mimetype/servicetype 'text/x-gtkrc'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/gvim.desktop' specifies undefine              d mimetype/servicetype 'text/x-haskell'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/gvim.desktop' specifies undefine              d mimetype/servicetype 'text/x-idl'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/gvim.desktop' specifies undefine              d mimetype/servicetype 'text/x-install'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/gvim.desktop' specifies undefine              d mimetype/servicetype 'text/x-js'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/gvim.desktop' specifies undefine              d mimetype/servicetype 'text/x-ksh'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/gvim.desktop' specifies undefine              d mimetype/servicetype 'text/x-ksysv-log'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/gvim.desktop' specifies undefine              d mimetype/servicetype 'text/x-literate-haskell'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/gvim.desktop' specifies undefine              d mimetype/servicetype 'text/x-msil'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/gvim.desktop' specifies undefine              d mimetype/servicetype 'text/x-nemerle'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/gvim.desktop' specifies undefine              d mimetype/servicetype 'text/x-patch'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/gvim.desktop' specifies undefine              d mimetype/servicetype 'text/x-readme'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/gvim.desktop' specifies undefine              d mimetype/servicetype 'text/x-scheme'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/gvim.desktop' specifies undefine              d mimetype/servicetype 'text/x-setext'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/gvim.desktop' specifies undefine              d mimetype/servicetype 'text/x-sql'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/gvim.desktop' specifies undefine              d mimetype/servicetype 'text/x-texinfo'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/gvim.desktop' specifies undefine              d mimetype/servicetype 'text/x-troff-me'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/gvim.desktop' specifies undefine              d mimetype/servicetype 'text/x-troff-mm'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/gvim.desktop' specifies undefine              d mimetype/servicetype 'text/x-troff-ms'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/gvim.desktop' specifies undefine              d mimetype/servicetype 'text/x-uil'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/gvim.desktop' specifies undefine              d mimetype/servicetype 'text/x-vb'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/gimp-2.2.desktop' specifies unde              fined mimetype/servicetype 'image/bmp'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/gimp-2.2.desktop' specifies unde              fined mimetype/servicetype 'image/g3fax'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/gimp-2.2.desktop' specifies unde              fined mimetype/servicetype 'image/x-compressed-xcf'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/gimp-2.2.desktop' specifies unde              fined mimetype/servicetype 'image/x-fits'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/gimp-2.2.desktop' specifies unde              fined mimetype/servicetype 'image/x-gray'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/gimp-2.2.desktop' specifies unde              fined mimetype/servicetype 'image/x-png'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/gimp-2.2.desktop' specifies unde              fined mimetype/servicetype 'image/x-portable-anymap'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/gimp-2.2.desktop' specifies unde              fined mimetype/servicetype 'image/x-portable-graymap'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/gimp-2.2.desktop' specifies unde              fined mimetype/servicetype 'image/x-psd'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/gimp-2.2.desktop' specifies unde              fined mimetype/servicetype 'image/x-sgi'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/gimp-2.2.desktop' specifies unde              fined mimetype/servicetype 'image/x-sun-raster'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/gimp-2.2.desktop' specifies unde              fined mimetype/servicetype 'image/x-tga'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/gimp-2.2.desktop' specifies unde              fined mimetype/servicetype 'image/x-xbitmap'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/gimp-2.2.desktop' specifies unde              fined mimetype/servicetype 'image/x-xcf'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/gimp-2.2.desktop' specifies unde              fined mimetype/servicetype 'image/x-xpixmap'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/gimp-2.2.desktop' specifies unde              fined mimetype/servicetype 'image/x-xwindowdump'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/scribus.desktop' specifies undef              ined mimetype/servicetype 'application/x-scribus'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/audacity.desktop' specifies unde              fined mimetype/servicetype 'application/x-audacity-project'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/audacious.desktop' specifies und              efined mimetype/servicetype 'audio/mp3'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/audacious.desktop' specifies und              efined mimetype/servicetype 'audio/x-it'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/audacious.desktop' specifies und              efined mimetype/servicetype 'audio/x-mpeg'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/audacious.desktop' specifies und              efined mimetype/servicetype 'audio/x-s3m'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/audacious.desktop' specifies und              efined mimetype/servicetype 'audio/x-stm'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/audacious.desktop' specifies und              efined mimetype/servicetype 'audio/x-xm'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/audacious.desktop' specifies und              efined mimetype/servicetype 'audio/x-vorbis+ogg'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: 'kcertpart.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicet              ype 'application/binary-certificate'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/vlc.desktop' specifies undefined               mimetype/servicetype 'video/dv'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/vlc.desktop' specifies undefined               mimetype/servicetype 'video/x-mpeg'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/vlc.desktop' specifies undefined               mimetype/servicetype 'video/msvideo'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/vlc.desktop' specifies undefined               mimetype/servicetype 'video/x-anim'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/vlc.desktop' specifies undefined               mimetype/servicetype 'video/x-avi'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/vlc.desktop' specifies undefined               mimetype/servicetype 'video/x-nsv'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/vlc.desktop' specifies undefined               mimetype/servicetype 'video/x-flc'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/vlc.desktop' specifies undefined               mimetype/servicetype 'video/x-fli'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/vlc.desktop' specifies undefined               mimetype/servicetype 'application/x-matroska'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/vlc.desktop' specifies undefined               mimetype/servicetype 'audio/x-mpeg'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/vlc.desktop' specifies undefined               mimetype/servicetype 'audio/x-m4a'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/vlc.desktop' specifies undefined               mimetype/servicetype 'audio/x-ms-asf'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/vlc.desktop' specifies undefined               mimetype/servicetype 'audio/x-ms-asx'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/vlc.desktop' specifies undefined               mimetype/servicetype 'audio/x-ms-wax'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/vlc.desktop' specifies undefined               mimetype/servicetype 'audio/x-real-audio'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/vlc.desktop' specifies undefined               mimetype/servicetype 'application/x-flac'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/vlc.desktop' specifies undefined               mimetype/servicetype 'misc/ultravox'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/vlc.desktop' specifies undefined               mimetype/servicetype 'application/x-matroska'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/vlc.desktop' specifies undefined               mimetype/servicetype 'audio/x-pn-aiff'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/vlc.desktop' specifies undefined               mimetype/servicetype 'audio/x-pn-au'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/vlc.desktop' specifies undefined               mimetype/servicetype 'audio/x-pn-wav'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/vlc.desktop' specifies undefined               mimetype/servicetype 'audio/x-pn-windows-acm'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/vlc.desktop' specifies undefined               mimetype/servicetype 'image/vnd.rn-realpix'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/vlc.desktop' specifies undefined               mimetype/servicetype 'audio/x-pn-realaudio-plugin'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/glade-3.desktop' specifies undef              ined mimetype/servicetype 'application/x-glade'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/Thunar-folder-handler.desktop' s              pecifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'x-directory/gnome-default-handler'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/Thunar-folder-handler.desktop' s              pecifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'x-directory/normal'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/monodevelop.desktop' specifies u              ndefined mimetype/servicetype 'text/x-csharp'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/monodevelop.desktop' specifies u              ndefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/x-mds'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/monodevelop.desktop' specifies u              ndefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/x-mdp'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/monodevelop.desktop' specifies u              ndefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/x-cmbx'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/monodevelop.desktop' specifies u              ndefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/x-prjx'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: 'katepart.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicety              pe 'text/x-fortran'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: 'knotify.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetyp              e 'KNotify'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/openoffice.org-2.0-base.desktop'               specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/vnd.oasis.opendocument.da              tabase'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/openoffice.org-2.0-writer.deskto              p' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/vnd.oasis.opendocument.              text-web'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/openoffice.org-2.0-writer.deskto              p' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/vnd.oasis.opendocument.              text-master'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/openoffice.org-2.0-writer.deskto              p' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/vnd.sun.xml.writer.glob              al'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/openoffice.org-2.0-writer.deskto              p' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/x-doc'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/openoffice.org-2.0-writer.deskto              p' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/rtf'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/openoffice.org-2.0-writer.deskto              p' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/vnd.wordperfect'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/openoffice.org-2.0-math.desktop'               specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/vnd.sun.xml.math'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/Kino.desktop' specifies undefine              d mimetype/servicetype 'video/dv'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/mozilla-firefox-2.0.desktop' spe              cifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'text/mml'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/gqview.desktop' specifies undefi              ned mimetype/servicetype 'application/x-navi-animation'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/gqview.desktop' specifies undefi              ned mimetype/servicetype 'image/bmp'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/gqview.desktop' specifies undefi              ned mimetype/servicetype 'image/x-MS-bmp'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/gqview.desktop' specifies undefi              ned mimetype/servicetype 'image/x-icon'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/gqview.desktop' specifies undefi              ned mimetype/servicetype 'image/x-portable-anymap'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/gqview.desktop' specifies undefi              ned mimetype/servicetype 'image/x-portable-graymap'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/gqview.desktop' specifies undefi              ned mimetype/servicetype 'image/x-cmu-raster'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/gqview.desktop' specifies undefi              ned mimetype/servicetype 'image/x-sun-raster'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/gqview.desktop' specifies undefi              ned mimetype/servicetype 'image/x-tga'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/gqview.desktop' specifies undefi              ned mimetype/servicetype 'image/vnd.wap.wbmp'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/gqview.desktop' specifies undefi              ned mimetype/servicetype 'image/x-xbitmap'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/gqview.desktop' specifies undefi              ned mimetype/servicetype 'image/x-xpixmap'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/gqview.desktop' specifies undefi              ned mimetype/servicetype 'image/svg'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/dia.desktop' specifies undefined               mimetype/servicetype 'application/x-dia-diagram'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/mplayer.desktop' specifies undef              ined mimetype/servicetype 'video/x-quicktime'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/mplayer.desktop' specifies undef              ined mimetype/servicetype 'image/x-quicktime'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/mplayer.desktop' specifies undef              ined mimetype/servicetype 'application/x-quicktimeplayer'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/mplayer.desktop' specifies undef              ined mimetype/servicetype 'video/x-ms-asf-plugin'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/mplayer.desktop' specifies undef              ined mimetype/servicetype 'video/msvideo'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/mplayer.desktop' specifies undef              ined mimetype/servicetype 'video/x-ms-wm'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/mplayer.desktop' specifies undef              ined mimetype/servicetype 'video/x-ms-wmp'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/mplayer.desktop' specifies undef              ined mimetype/servicetype 'video/x-ms-wvx'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/mplayer.desktop' specifies undef              ined mimetype/servicetype 'audio/x-ms-wax'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/mplayer.desktop' specifies undef              ined mimetype/servicetype 'application/x-drm-v2'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/mplayer.desktop' specifies undef              ined mimetype/servicetype 'audio/wav'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/mplayer.desktop' specifies undef              ined mimetype/servicetype 'video/x-mpeg'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/mplayer.desktop' specifies undef              ined mimetype/servicetype 'video/x-mpeg2'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/mplayer.desktop' specifies undef              ined mimetype/servicetype 'audio/x-mpeg'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/mplayer.desktop' specifies undef              ined mimetype/servicetype 'audio/mpeg2'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/mplayer.desktop' specifies undef              ined mimetype/servicetype 'audio/x-mpeg2'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/mplayer.desktop' specifies undef              ined mimetype/servicetype 'audio/mpeg3'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/mplayer.desktop' specifies undef              ined mimetype/servicetype 'audio/x-mpeg3'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/mplayer.desktop' specifies undef              ined mimetype/servicetype 'audio/mp3'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/mplayer.desktop' specifies undef              ined mimetype/servicetype 'video/fli'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/mplayer.desktop' specifies undef              ined mimetype/servicetype 'video/x-fli'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/mplayer.desktop' specifies undef              ined mimetype/servicetype 'video/vnd.vivo'

Session management error: Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authenti              cation protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed

kdecore (KAction): WARNING: KActionCollection::KActionCollection( QObject *paren              t, const char *name, KInstance *instance )

root@gentoo markus # /dev/hdd resolved to /dev/hdd

/dev/hdd is block device (64)

/dev/hdd seems to be cdrom

(K3bDevice::Device) /dev/hdd: init()

```

----------

## Finswimmer

Starte es bitte mal nicht als root. Sondern nur mit den root Rechten für cdrecord. Das kannst du mit k3bsetup einstellen.

Tobi

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

Den Befehl k3bsetup gibt es bei mir nicht.

Da ich in der Vergangenheit k3b immer als Root gestartet habe, hängt das Problem wahrscheinlich nicht damit zusammen. Trotzdem startete ich es probehalber mal nicht als Root, aber das Problem ist das selbe.

----------

## Finswimmer

k3bsetup ist direkt von k3b aufzurufen. 

Tobi

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

...was sich in meinem Fall wohl als etwas schwierig herausstellen dürfte.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Battlestar Gentoo wrote:*   

> ...was sich in meinem Fall wohl als etwas schwierig herausstellen dürfte.

 

Hmm. Bei mir gibt es den Befehl k3bsetup auch als non-root User extra. Damit kann man die Devices neu einstellen, evtl ist da was im Argen.

Tobi

----------

## henry

Hallo,

schalte mal hdparm für die cd(rw)/dvd(rw)-geräte ab.

In Datei /etc/conf.d/hdparm -> mit # auskommentieren.

73 Henry

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

Ich verstehe nicht, welche Optionen das sein sollen. Was genau soll ich deaktivieren? Hier gibt es einige Optionen:

```
# hdparm --help

hdparm - get/set hard disk parameters - version v6.6

Usage:  hdparm  [options] [device] ..

Options:

 -a   get/set fs readahead

 -A   set drive read-lookahead flag (0/1)

 -b   get/set bus state (0 == off, 1 == on, 2 == tristate)

 -B   set Advanced Power Management setting (1-255)

 -c   get/set IDE 32-bit IO setting

 -C   check IDE power mode status

 -d   get/set using_dma flag

 --direct  use O_DIRECT to bypass page cache for timings

 -D   enable/disable drive defect management

 -E   set cd-rom drive speed

 -f   flush buffer cache for device on exit

 -g   display drive geometry

 -h   display terse usage information

 -i   display drive identification

 -I   detailed/current information directly from drive

 --Istdin  read identify data from stdin as ASCII hex

 --Istdout write identify data to stdout as ASCII hex

 -k   get/set keep_settings_over_reset flag (0/1)

 -K   set drive keep_features_over_reset flag (0/1)

 -L   set drive doorlock (0/1) (removable harddisks only)

 -M   get/set acoustic management (0-254, 128: quiet, 254: fast) (EXPERIMENTAL)

 -m   get/set multiple sector count

 -n   get/set ignore-write-errors flag (0/1)

 -p   set PIO mode on IDE interface chipset (0,1,2,3,4,...)

 -P   set drive prefetch count

 -q   change next setting quietly

 -Q   get/set DMA tagged-queuing depth (if supported)

 -r   get/set device  readonly flag (DANGEROUS to set)

 -R   register an IDE interface (DANGEROUS)

 -S   set standby (spindown) timeout

 -t   perform device read timings

 -T   perform cache read timings

 -u   get/set unmaskirq flag (0/1)

 -U   un-register an IDE interface (DANGEROUS)

 -v   defaults; same as -mcudkrag for IDE drives

 -V   display program version and exit immediately

 -w   perform device reset (DANGEROUS)

 -W   set drive write-caching flag (0/1) (DANGEROUS)

 -x   tristate device for hotswap (0/1) (DANGEROUS)

 -X   set IDE xfer mode (DANGEROUS)

 -y   put IDE drive in standby mode

 -Y   put IDE drive to sleep

 -Z   disable Seagate auto-powersaving mode

 -z   re-read partition table

 --security-help  display help for ATA security commands

```

----------

## henry

Hallo,

ich sitze jetzt nicht vor meinem Gentoo-Rechner.

Deshalb versuche ich es mal aus dem Kopf.

1. als root -> rc-update -s  => Anzeige der gestartete Dienste => hdparm default => ja oder nein ?

2. falls hdparm nicht beim booten gestartet wird, vergiss meinen Vorschlag. Dann lag ich falsch.

3. falls hdparm beim booten gestartet wird, dann cd /etc/conf.d

4. mit Texteditor Datei hdparm öffnen => z.B. nano hdparm

5. jetzt ansehen wie die CD(R/RW) bzw. DVD(R/RW) angesteuert werden

6. diese Zeile(n) mit # auskommentieren 

7. rechner neu starten

Bei mir stürzt k3b immer ab wenn ich mit hdparm die CD/DVD-Laufwerke anspreche.

73 Henry

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

Also hdparm wird bei mir nicht gestartet. Demnach muss es an etwas anderem liegen.

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

Ich habe es nun mit xcdroast probiert und hier habe ich das selbe Problem. Offensichtlich haben beide Programme Probleme beim Erkennen des Brenners, aber wieso plötzlich. Unter Windows funktioniert er übrigens. Das Gerät kann also nicht defekt sein. 

Das System erkennt den Brenner aber richtig. "lshw" zeigt mir dazu folgende Daten:

```
              *-cdrom

                   description: ATA Disk

                   product: RW-201040

                   physical id: 1

                   bus info: ide@1.1

                   logical name: /dev/hdd

                   version: 1.23

                   size: 4095MB

                   capabilities: packet ata removable nonmagnetic dma lba iordy pm

                   configuration: mode=udma2

                 *-disc

                      physical id: 0

                      logical name: /dev/hdd

                      size: 4095MB

```

Was haben diese Programme nun für Probleme mit dem Brenner?

Vielleicht hilft die Meldung aus /var/log/messages ein wenig weiter, wobei hdb mein DVD-Laufwerk und funktionstüchtig und hdd mein Brenner ist.

```

Aug  4 19:25:10 gentoo hdd: status error: status=0x59 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest Error          }

Aug  4 19:25:10 gentoo hdd: status error: error=0x20 { LastFailedSense=0x02 }

Aug  4 19:25:10 gentoo ide: failed opcode was: unknown

Aug  4 19:25:10 gentoo hdd: drive not ready for command

Aug  4 19:57:55 gentoo su[19718]: Successful su for root by markus

Aug  4 19:57:55 gentoo su[19718]: + pts/2 markus:root

Aug  4 19:57:55 gentoo su(pam_unix)[19718]: session opened for user root by (uid=1000)

Aug  4 19:58:56 gentoo su(pam_unix)[19718]: session closed for user root

Aug  4 19:59:42 gentoo hdb: tray open

Aug  4 19:59:42 gentoo end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 0

Aug  4 19:59:42 gentoo Buffer I/O error on device hdb, logical block 0

Aug  4 19:59:42 gentoo Buffer I/O error on device hdb, logical block 1

Aug  4 19:59:42 gentoo Buffer I/O error on device hdb, logical block 2

Aug  4 19:59:42 gentoo Buffer I/O error on device hdb, logical block 3

Aug  4 19:59:42 gentoo Buffer I/O error on device hdb, logical block 4

Aug  4 19:59:42 gentoo Buffer I/O error on device hdb, logical block 5

Aug  4 19:59:42 gentoo Buffer I/O error on device hdb, logical block 6

Aug  4 19:59:42 gentoo Buffer I/O error on device hdb, logical block 7

Aug  4 19:59:42 gentoo hdb: tray open

Aug  4 19:59:42 gentoo end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 0

Aug  4 19:59:42 gentoo Buffer I/O error on device hdb, logical block 0

Aug  4 19:59:42 gentoo Buffer I/O error on device hdb, logical block 1

Aug  4 19:59:42 gentoo hdb: tray open

Aug  4 19:59:42 gentoo end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 0

Aug  4 19:59:42 gentoo hdb: tray open

Aug  4 19:59:42 gentoo end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 0

Aug  4 19:59:42 gentoo hdb: tray open

Aug  4 19:59:42 gentoo end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 0

Aug  4 19:59:42 gentoo hdb: tray open

Aug  4 19:59:42 gentoo end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 0

Aug  4 19:59:42 gentoo hdd: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

Aug  4 19:59:42 gentoo ide: failed opcode was: unknown

Aug  4 19:59:42 gentoo hdd: drive not ready for command

Aug  4 19:59:42 gentoo hdd: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

Aug  4 19:59:42 gentoo ide: failed opcode was: unknown

Aug  4 19:59:42 gentoo hdd: drive not ready for command

Aug  4 19:59:42 gentoo hdd: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

Aug  4 19:59:42 gentoo ide: failed opcode was: unknown

Aug  4 19:59:42 gentoo hdd: drive not ready for command

Aug  4 19:59:42 gentoo hdd: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

Aug  4 19:59:42 gentoo ide: failed opcode was: unknown

Aug  4 19:59:42 gentoo hdd: drive not ready for command

Aug  4 19:59:42 gentoo hdd: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

Aug  4 19:59:42 gentoo ide: failed opcode was: unknown

Aug  4 19:59:42 gentoo hdd: drive not ready for command

Aug  4 19:59:42 gentoo hdd: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

Aug  4 19:59:42 gentoo ide: failed opcode was: unknown

Aug  4 19:59:42 gentoo hdd: drive not ready for command

Aug  4 19:59:42 gentoo hdd: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

Aug  4 19:59:42 gentoo ide: failed opcode was: unknown

Aug  4 19:59:42 gentoo hdd: drive not ready for command

Aug  4 19:59:42 gentoo hdd: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

Aug  4 19:59:42 gentoo ide: failed opcode was: unknown

Aug  4 19:59:42 gentoo hdd: drive not ready for command

Aug  4 19:59:42 gentoo hdd: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

Aug  4 19:59:42 gentoo ide: failed opcode was: unknown

Aug  4 19:59:42 gentoo hdd: drive not ready for command

Aug  4 19:59:42 gentoo hdd: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

Aug  4 19:59:42 gentoo ide: failed opcode was: 0xa1

Aug  4 19:59:42 gentoo hdd: drive not ready for command

Aug  4 19:59:42 gentoo hdd: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

Aug  4 19:59:42 gentoo ide: failed opcode was: unknown

Aug  4 19:59:42 gentoo hdd: drive not ready for command

Aug  4 19:59:42 gentoo hdd: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

Aug  4 19:59:42 gentoo ide: failed opcode was: unknown

Aug  4 19:59:42 gentoo hdd: drive not ready for command

Aug  4 19:59:42 gentoo hdd: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

Aug  4 19:59:42 gentoo ide: failed opcode was: unknown

Aug  4 19:59:42 gentoo hdd: drive not ready for command

Aug  4 19:59:42 gentoo hdd: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

Aug  4 19:59:42 gentoo ide: failed opcode was: unknown

Aug  4 19:59:42 gentoo hdd: drive not ready for command

Aug  4 19:59:42 gentoo hdd: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

Aug  4 19:59:42 gentoo ide: failed opcode was: unknown

Aug  4 19:59:42 gentoo hdd: drive not ready for command

Aug  4 19:59:42 gentoo hdd: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

Aug  4 19:59:42 gentoo ide: failed opcode was: unknown

Aug  4 19:59:42 gentoo hdd: DMA disabled

Aug  4 19:59:42 gentoo hdd: drive not ready for command

Aug  4 19:59:42 gentoo hdd: ATAPI reset complete

Aug  4 19:59:42 gentoo hdd: tray open

Aug  4 19:59:42 gentoo end_request: I/O error, dev hdd, sector 0

Aug  4 19:59:42 gentoo hdd: tray open

Aug  4 19:59:42 gentoo end_request: I/O error, dev hdd, sector 0

Aug  4 19:59:42 gentoo hdd: tray open

Aug  4 19:59:42 gentoo end_request: I/O error, dev hdd, sector 0

Aug  4 19:59:42 gentoo hdd: tray open

Aug  4 19:59:42 gentoo end_request: I/O error, dev hdd, sector 0

Aug  4 19:59:42 gentoo hdd: tray open

Aug  4 19:59:42 gentoo end_request: I/O error, dev hdd, sector 0

Aug  4 19:59:42 gentoo hdd: tray open

Aug  4 19:59:42 gentoo end_request: I/O error, dev hdd, sector 0

```

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

Ich fand heraus, dass sich K3B nicht aufhängt, wenn ich einen Rohling im Brenner habe, bevor ich K3B starte.

Dasselbe ist auch bei X-CD-Roast der Fall.

Kann mir jemand diesen Mist erklären? Was spielt es für das Erkennen des Laufswerks eine Rolle, ob ein Medium darin ist, oder nicht?

----------

